# GO Romney! KILL the MTA/IGO Yeehah!!!!!!!



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hmmm.........
Where we going now? Mass Highways will still call Troopers for the details,
and I'm sure the tolls can stay.

And how about revamping State retirement? All those hacks can't include vehicle and housing allowances anymore? oh too bad!


----------

